# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  ما الفرق بين الحكم الجنائي والأمر الجنائى؟؟

## جاسر

الفرق بين الحكم الجنائي والأمر الجنائى :
الحكم الجنائي : لا يصدر إلا بعد إجراء تحقيقات وسماع المرافعة "دفاع المتهم"
بينما
الأمر الجنائى : يصدر بدون تحقيقات أو دفاع للمتهم

الحكم الجنائي:  قرار قضائى يفصل فى موضوع الدعوى الجنائية عموما إما بالادانة أو بالبراءة
بينما
الأمر الجنائى : قرار قضائى غالبا ما يصدر بالأدانة .

الحكم الجنائي : يصدر دائما فى مواجهة المتهم
بينما
الأمر الجنائى : لا يشترط صدروه فى مواجهة المتهم

الحكم الجنائي : يجب أن يشتمل على الأسباب التى بنى عليها
بينما
الأمر الجنائى : لا يشترط أن يشتمل على الأسباب التى بنى عليها .

* لا يصدر الحكم الجنائي إلا فى جلسة علانية و لا يشتر ط ذلك فى الأمر الجنائى

* يصدر الحكم الجنائي من جهة قضائية أما الأمر الجنائى فقد يصدر من القاضى الجزئى أو عضو النيابة

* يجوز الطعن فى الأحكام بالطرق العادية وغير العادية أما الأمر الجنائى فيجوز الاعتراض عليه فقط ...

----------

